

Francis Ford Coppola: who said art has to cost money? - hernan7
http://the99percent.com/articles/6973/Francis-Ford-Coppola-On-Risk-Money-Craft-Collaboration

======
gruseom
Pity this one went down without a trace. It's a transcript of a marvelous
discussion he had with aspiring filmmakers. Anyone interested in creativity,
art, or movies should read it. I came away thinking that I should watch
Coppola's movies again (never was a huge fan).

